# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  EUCALIPTO SALIGNA

## AGROBOSQUES

VENDO semillas de Eucalipto saligna ideal para selva alta y zona costera. Crecimiento muy vertical y cilíndrico. Madera roja aprovechamiento desde los 9 años con 20 metros de altura y 50 cm. de diametro. Producción
 en madera aserrada de excelente acabado. mas de 100 mil plantines viables por kilo. Informes 942792768 Renso Eucalipto saligna 1ab.jpgdeck-de-madera-baldosas-768x768 (1).jpgdeck-de-madera-levadizo-768x768.jpgdeck-de-madera-para-patio-768x768.jpgTemas similares: Cultivo de eucalipto en costa con fines comerciales Artículo: La Libertad: incautan 1.500 m3 de madera de eucalipto Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Eucalipto, Pino y Tara VENTA DE PLANTONES DE EUCALIPTO Compro Ramas de Eucalipto

----------

Alper

----------

